# John Travolta takes million dollars from fan in PUBLIC.



## caddy (Nov 17, 2008)

[video=youtube;rTAPHUX9rnc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTAPHUX9rnc[/video]


----------



## Barnpreacher (Nov 17, 2008)

Pretty cool! You have to believe they at least looked at the tract sometime later.


----------



## he beholds (Nov 17, 2008)

I like "The Way of the Master."
That's who that was, right?


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 17, 2008)

he beholds said:


> I like "The Way of the Master."
> That's who that was, right?



Yes, it was.


That was cool!


----------



## smhbbag (Nov 17, 2008)

Joshua said:


> I wish they'd let me edit that tract a bit.



Indeed. But it is far better than most.


----------



## he beholds (Nov 17, 2008)

Joshua said:


> I wish they'd let me edit that tract a bit.



the God's will part especially?


----------

